# Bethel street hospital



## Mikeymutt (Mar 27, 2016)

This place is in my home town of Norwich and I never even knew it existed till I saw it in a local newspaper.so the next night I was up there doing a Reece.and a few days later I was in there really ain't a lot to see to be honest.just a few rooms,and it's mainly stripped due to conversion work happening which stopped several years ago.half has been completed and now lived in,the council want to do something with the building...the bethel hospital was the first purpose asylum built in the country.built on the idea of Mary chapman it was completed in 1713 at the price of £324 2s 6d.consisting of two wings.it was the solo asylum for Norfolk from 1713 to 1814.mary chapman had family had family with mental problems.so wanted somewhere more suitable than what people called the madhouses in them days like the public one,Bethlehem hospital in London.in 1743 the hospital housed 25 patients,the hospital was extended further and in 1960 the hospital housed 120 paitents.it later became an annexe for hellesdon hospital.then in 1974 it became an out patient unit for disturbed children.the bethel finally shut its doors in 1995,although not a lot there it was nice to wander around some our local heritage.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 27, 2016)

thats a nice find especially on your doorstep, loving the pics of the trike.


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2016)

As good as always Mikey, I know you have done a lot of asylums and I have only visited a handful but I've never felt comfortable in any of em, bloody depressing places.


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 28, 2016)

Love the mural and the wrought iron chair / table. Lovely photos as always.


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 28, 2016)

Some nice shots there...


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice one Mikey, always a bonus when its local !


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 28, 2016)

Well done nice find,great pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Great find and superb images,the wrought iron chair is quite something .


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 28, 2016)

That's a nice one Mikey. I found a bit of history about the piano. Its a Haake made in Hannover, Germany. Made from 1880 and stopped production in 1930. here's a link if you're interested.
Haake, Karl Pianos Information | Roberts Pianos - Oxford - Portsmouth - London


----------



## Rubex (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the childs trike. Nice pics


----------



## HughieD (Mar 29, 2016)

Some lovely features there, nicely captured Mikey...


----------



## FootSoldier (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys - do me a favour and please don't all follow the crowd here. 
My brother and GF live on the site and can give any of you access anytime - please just drop me an email if you wish to visit. I am not one to lay the rules down on buildings - but he got woken up three times over Easter just because of this derpy section! ;-)

email me if you need: [email protected] 

Thanks!


----------



## Seven (Mar 30, 2016)

Interesting place, love the Piano shot!


----------

